# How many times a year do you hunt



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

whitetailfreak1 said:


> i was just wondering how many times a year you hunt
> 
> i hunt when ever i can usally about 60 times


 last year about very to very other day!i am adicted!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

I get out on weekends during archery season, so about 5 times for that, then usually about 3 times during rifle season.


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

probly 10-15 times(sc has one of the longest deer seasons)


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Depends. I can stalk our entire property in about 45 minutes, so I usually go out after school, and then several times on Saturday- for whatever game is in season. Unless, of course, I know it's a bad year. Last year the deer were extremely scarce and I went out maybe 12-16 times over archery and rifle season.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

b18intega said:


> probly 10-15 times(sc has one of the longest deer seasons)


i dont know about bow season but SC's rifle season is like 2 week earlier then NCukey:i was jealous where i found that out from my friend, but one bad thing about SC is that you can only shoot does on friday and saturday.ukeyat least the last time i live there that was the cause)


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

maybe 15 times wheni can drive it will be a whole lot more


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

i have no idea..

I just go whenever i can.

I usually dont keep count of the days


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

last year in archery i think i misted 3 days and rife every day.


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

not sure


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Not enough!!!!! but i would say around 50,60 times 
hard telling depends on the football season for me


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

about every day


----------

